# Editing Software



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So to work along side my new purchase, what software do you guys reccomend?

I wont be going into real depth so free is what im looking for. 

I had a look at fastone image viewer but couldnt get on with it.

I would like to be able to edit pictures into RAW and the usuall things.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah, misread, not free, but it's definitely the best RAW processor and you may be able to pick up an older (equally capable...) version on ebay a reduced cost.

S


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anymore i should be looking at?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

What camera you got DPP that comes with Canons is great. I have Photoshop and still use DPP.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Paint Shop Pro X
Its not 'free' but i think i paid about £15 for it at Tesco.
Does more or less what photoshop does.
Very good


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Its a Sony HX5.

Basically, i want to be able to change photos to B&W, Sepia, Resize, Raw Converter like Brett did here, add borders and general stuff such as Red Eye and so on.

Am i asking too much to be 'free'?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Been having a play around with Picasa, i like the idea of using Soft Focus which makes the photo look like its been blurred when taken. 

Just does the whole photo though not certain bits


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

ive heard loads of people use GIMP for linux.
Its now available for windows, i think its probably the most used free editor thats as advanced and photoshop 

http://www.gimp.org/windows/


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Free would be Gimp and ufRAW.

But, if you have kids at scholl, use the educational discount and get Photoshop Design suite. The kids will benefit and so will your photos.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't forget, your camera doesn't produce RAW images. Only JPG..


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Which is why i want to edit it :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I don't think you can Back edit from JPG to RAW. (I think that came out right!) you would just have JPG's to work with.

That was one of my concerns in the thread I put up previously. To be fair after some reading up, you can pretty much do what you want to do with JPG's with a few exclusions :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Does Photoshop Design Suite have ufRaw? Will i be able to do all the things i've mentioned?

I'm on the phone at the moment, how much is it?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

RAW format is uncompressed images.
JPG is a compression format which is why its smaller in size and a lower quality.
TIFF/TIF is a very high quality close to RAW if you just want a good quality image format.
Is there a reason you need RAW format??
I think GIMP can handle RAW files


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Free would be Gimp and ufRAW.
> 
> But, if you have kids at scholl, use the educational discount and get Photoshop Design suite. The kids will benefit and so will your photos.


Which one is it out of these?

Is there any differance between the Student & teacher Edition to the normal one?

TIA


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

There is no difference between the full and the S&T versions.

Except the price.

Seriously, if you have kids, then they will benefit so much from this if you can afford it and can learn how to use it (for which there is enough info on the internet).

Flash, Image editing, Publisher etc. It will give them such an advantage even just with CVs and you get to edit your photos.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I do have kids but just looking at the prices has put me off really.

Is there any other alternitive? Free or cheaper?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Many alternatives, and it depends what you want to do

GIMP is free

i use this one

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/corel-paintshop-photo-pro-x3-04779840-pdt.html

have a look on the pcworld website, there are loads to choose from for less than £50.00


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

*Lightworks*

If you are looking for editing software try http://www.editshare.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=164&Itemid=146 they have just starting doing a free download of their new software. Do give it a go it's not as good as Avid but its free and if it's any thing like their old one it will be very easy to master.


----------

